# Cant do it...



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I just cant bring myself to make anything..

no soap, lotion.. nothing.. 

I made tons on New Years Day, but everytime I look at the stuff.. 

I just get sick to my stomach :roll: 

Why cant I make soap? How come I dont want to? 

*sigh* I been avoiding that stuff, I dont even want to organize it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 21, 2008)

I know some times Shannan that I feel overwhelmed at getting out to the shop to get production going for the day.  I'm working 7 days a week lately getting or trying to get caught up on orders.  I feel your discouragement and despair.  I know you are one of the best CP soapiers I know and you turn out not only great feeling products, but beautiful creations in soap arts.  If there is anything I can help you with, just shout.  Chin high, chest out they say!  Soap on my friend!  

Paul :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 21, 2008)

You can do it!!!!  I find that when I start messing around with organizing my soap area, it makes me want to make some!  Thats just me


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

I think we all feel the same way at times. It is frustrating for me especially when I have something I need to get done.  I agree with Dragonfly that you can do it if you just get in there and start to work. I like to crank my music up and just go for it. Good music motivates me. I find that works best for me. Try to find what might motivate you. And if you don't have a pressing need to make product, just kick back and relax. You work hard and can use a break.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think its because you need some inspiration. Instead of making the same old things try out something new. I learned how to make a better foaming bath oil this week. And now i'm all excited again. I also decided to make a regular soap line and any other fragrance will be limited editions so I will only purchase 1oz sizes. Since i'm a super tiny business I have no need to stock 50 fragrances. I also decided to get rid of my website not etsy the other one because I have no time now to maintain it at all. Just remember sometimes its okay to stop and relax and make nothing. If you don't give yourself a breather once in a while you can and will get sick of making scented anything. Also I space out my unscented and scented soaps. One week I make only scented then next week unscented. Just out of my experience because I know the effort and time it takes to make cp soap. I commend all you out there that do it all the time and love it!


----------



## soapwytch (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been going through that too. It's been months since I made soap and just don't really have the urge to do any. Wouldn't mind making up a new batch of lotion though since I'm so dry from all the cold weather.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 21, 2008)

i think we need to get to the root of the problem which is probably buried somewhere deep in your unconcious....first, i am going to need a soap on a rope.....now, just follow the soap bar, don't take your eyes off it....you are getting very sleepy....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> i think we need to get to the root of the problem which is probably buried somewhere deep in your unconcious....first, i am going to need a soap on a rope.....now, just follow the soap bar, don't take your eyes off it....you are getting very sleepy....



LOL

thanks everyone.. I dont know what it could be.. 
I dont even want to organize it. I have crap everywhere too! 
And yes, making the same thing.. its tiring :roll: 

Not making alot of money from it.. 
its more tiring..  :roll:


----------



## Lane (Jan 21, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Not making alot of money from it..
> its more tiring..


 That's what get me... I just get sick of it... And then I make something special, just for me... I use extra oils, and a little extra FO... I splurge my ingredients on something special JUST for ME. I make myself the customer and make the best possible soap bar, body cream, lotion...etc... It always makes me feel better and usually inspires me to create something new. About needing to get organized...can't help ya there...but when ya figure it out, send some of that inspiration this way!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 21, 2008)

It is hard to jump back in after the Holidays. That is normal.

It is also odd when your hobby becomes you job, then you  need to find a new hobby to piddle with.

I scrapbook/make cards when I want to piddle.

What about going through your supplies & putting your excess on ebay so you cab buy that new fangled fragrasnce you have been wanting to try?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 22, 2008)

you are so right about that tab! Whenever I do get so uninspired to make soap I make jewelry and it helps a lot. I'm going to take some pictures one day so you all can see I need help! I have to start sticking to one thing or I swear I'm going to go nuts......Maybe getting there already? LOL

ETA: Hey shannon how about getting your kids involved? I know it sounds dangerous for you but my daughter one day was blending some scents together. She blended four different kinds and even came up with a name and it actually sold out! I asked her what should we do with the scent she named Tropical Rush. Since it was close to fourth of july we made some mp of course red/white/blue. I watched her adding her scent and she poured each layer with her goggles and gloves(teaching her safety). This lady on etsy said her daughter was born on fourth of july and since my daughter helped me make the soap she wanted two bars! My daughter and I were so happy because we bonded more and because she became my inspiration for blending scents. From time to time she will think up names for me and sometimes I use them!


----------



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> how about getting your kids involved?...My daughter and I were so happy because we bonded more and because she became my inspiration for blending scents. From time to time she will think up names for me and sometimes I use them!



How old is your daughter? My little girl LOVES to help me with soap. I started MP again just so she could pick out the molds and the colors(I am WAY too afraid to have her in the kitchen while I do CP )...I let her do little things like stirring mica into glycerin before I put it in the melted soap...and she LOVES popping the soap out of the molds...Which is great for me because I hate doing these two things...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 23, 2008)

My daughter Jackie is 10 and she loves doing those things! I even showed her how to make body oils and took some to school to show her friends what she made LOL She was very proud of herself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

NO NO to the kids.. Im already nervous about having Lye in the house.. They know to stay away from the kitchen when I make soap. I have tried to involve them with picking scents and things.. but Im just not ready to involve them..


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> They know to stay away from the kitchen when I make soap.


 My kids are AFRAID of the kitchen because I soap (kind of nice because when I make dinner I don't have kids at my feet...)... But our dining room table is in a different area of the house and we do bath bombs and un-molding there away from the "Danger Zone"


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Umotivated Too*

I have been this way too, for a few months. I am anxious to get my awesome solid wood, custom mold! I am thinking that may perk that motivation back up a bit. I got behind on orders. Wasn't prepared for the amount I started to get so early in selling. And got overwhelmed real quick. And just Monday we found out the guys (they work on a rig) are all laid off. My dad, brother and Teddy. I have decided to focus on my upcoming batch with my 1st, solid wood, custom mold...instead of all the drama with finances. I am lucky I can...since I already spent quite a bit on ingredients over the holidays!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 7, 2008)

I know I am really late to chime in here, but I go thru this every now and again with my pottery business and usually it starts the moment the BIG holiday, Christmas, is over.  My problem usually stems from the fact that I wait until the last minute to start production (which with clay is not as long as waiting for soap) then I cram....I will be in the studio 8 hours a day, hands in water, loading/unloading kilns, glazing, reloading/unloading kilns, then it gets down to the last days and it would be nothing to work 12 to 14 hour days for about a week, then when it is over, I am burned out.  Thus the reason I have taken a part time, non-art job and started re-enjoying my passion for creating with clay on my terms, my schedule.  I also think when I get into the same mundane technique, and I am not learning something new, I need to shake it up...then it gets exciting again.  So, give yourself time, don't feel guilt and do things   _you_ want to do.  There is a season for everything.  I don't know you well, but you are well respected here for your trade of making soap, you have been gifted with this artform, so it will again be exciting for you.  k


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Shannan!*

*Hey, Shannan!*

I don't even look at the "General Chat" board, but decided to take a look today, and....look what caught my attention! Awww, girl! I don't know what to say. Sometimes we need to take a break from things — there is such a thing as "burnout", and I'm not sure if that's where you are.

I have to manage my soapmaking — when I start selling, I know my soapmaking will increase. But right now, I just enjoy making it when I want to. I also know what it's like to put a lot of effort/cash into something, and not get the return you want. It can make you feel frustrated, and question your abilities.

Well, I know you're a gifted soapmaker, and a nice lady. You're an inspiration to me — and I appreciate how you befriended me, when I first showed an interest in making/selling soap. I'm praying for you — that you develop a creative "second wind", and that God will bless the work of your hands.

Stay encouraged, sis!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

As all of the stuff still sits on the shelves in the kitchen, in the hallway, and in my room floor.. I sometimes kick it as I pass by... I want my space back in my house. When I am showering, I dont even really smell the soap anymore as I use it. 
I just dont want to do it anymore. I am so busy with school, work, the kids.. it has taken so much of my money... and i would have to put more money into it now to start again.. I just dont want to anymore. 
Having it as a busines forces me to make soap, and I want to make it when I feel like it.. not becuase of... "oh ****, i got an order" and its not like Im getting any orders anyway.. cause Im not! 
I kept saying.. sell it all.. get rid of it.. but then.. one day maybe in another month or so, I will want to make some.. 

I dont even think its burn out anymore.. I think I am beyond that point...


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh Gosh, this sounds just like me and the clay.   :cry:   I am so sorry.  
Sometimes when we are doing a business with a trade we love, we end up compromising ourselves in the trade.  I have taken a good year off, after 10 solid years of pottering.  I really began to resent everything about the creating with clay I love so much. Shoot, for awhile I couldn't even go into my studio.   So, in the last year I have tinkered in other aspects of art, soap being one of them.  I am just now feeling the flow again, this has been the longest ebb I have had with clay.  I think the time away has done a load of good for me.  I wouldn't sell off your stuff tho.  You fell in love with soaping for a reason, those feelings aren't gone, just hidden by frustration and pressure.   When I chose to take a break, I felt like a big, looming cloud was lifted.   There is a time for everything, maybe this is a time for you to invest in yourself in other ways.  *hug*.  Take care of you and the rest will fall into place. k


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 10, 2008)

Shannan, my friend, you are one tough cookie!  You love your kids and as a single mom of 2 you are doing a great job taking care of them!  I can't even imagine what that would be like since Phyllis and I did not have any children.  Hang in there, we think you are doing great with all the troubles you have to endure.  Make soap when you feel like it again.  Your finishing your schooling, raising those great kids, is the most important you have to do, everything else is secondary.  ((((((HUGS)))))) :wink: 

Paul. :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 11, 2008)

Kids & school come before soap... that is for sure. You have a lot going on & something  might have to give, at least for a while.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 11, 2008)

Your soap will still be there when you are ready to go back to it.  You need to focus on what is really important in your life, your kids and life.   We love you!  Take care of yourself!!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Ditto*

make sure and take the time (even though I know it's very little) to care for yourself. Your kids will benefit from it and eventually...maybe some day soon...when things have calmed down a little...that passion will come back. You are in my prayers!


----------



## 7 pawz (Feb 22, 2008)

I know how you feel   but it will pass--hang on to all of your supplies, re-organize a little at the time, take one day at a time.   It took me 6 months before I could enjoy candlemaking again and I am beginning to feel interested in soap again  When a hobby becomes a job, sometimes you just need to sit back, realize your limitations, and go from there.  I turned down so many orders (not good for the pocket book ) but, I realized that I wanted to enjoy what I was doing, not dread it. So now, I'm doing what I want, when I want..  good luck  



			
				smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> As all of the stuff still sits on the shelves in the kitchen, in the hallway, and in my room floor.. I sometimes kick it as I pass by... I want my space back in my house. When I am showering, I dont even really smell the soap anymore as I use it.
> I just dont want to do it anymore. I am so busy with school, work, the kids.. it has taken so much of my money... and i would have to put more money into it now to start again.. I just dont want to anymore.
> Having it as a busines forces me to make soap, and I want to make it when I feel like it.. not becuase of... "oh ****, i got an order" and its not like Im getting any orders anyway.. cause Im not!
> I kept saying.. sell it all.. get rid of it.. but then.. one day maybe in another month or so, I will want to make some..
> ...


----------



## Woodi (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds like you need a break from soap, and a new project in 'de-cluttering'. I read an article on it yesterday, and about how clutter saps one's energy.

Perhaps if you did that, even in one small corner, instead of beating yourself up for not making soap, you'd feel a new energy. Wish I lived closer. De-cluttering with a friend can be fun, not work.


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 23, 2008)

Please take some time and only get rid of the things that you know will go bad if you don't soap for awhile. I had to let my business go about three years ago do to my lupus. I just couldn't do it anymore. I sold everything I had. I held a few one lb molds back but I got rid of everything else. I was like you I had 50 lb boxes and oils and stuff all over the place. Soap was in racks in my garage but other things I made had to stay in the house. I had cabinets full of fos and my pantry was full of additives. I was so sick by the time I had to quit I sold everything. Now three years later I am doing so much better and decided I wanted to soap for family and a few close friends. I had nothing to soap with! I have already spent a good deal more than I would have liked. Even if you are doing for a hobby you still need things to do it with and you don't know what you may need when you want to soap again. As long as I was sick I don't thing it bothered me to much. When I started feeling better now three years later the first thing I wanted to do was make some soap! Take some time off and make your decisions when you feel better.   Judy


----------

